# gar kid was on fire last night !!!



## FERAL ONE (Apr 18, 2010)

took ethan (gar kid ) out for a night shoot last night and he flat out put a spankin' on em !!! he outshot me by a good bit and i just had a blast watchin' him.   he got 4 different species and good fish of each kind . the common carp was 33" long and is his personal best common.  it was a good night to be out !!!


----------



## Jarred (Apr 18, 2010)

What was that second fish??


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 18, 2010)

Jarred said:


> What was that second fish??



That would be a grenel (sp) or bowfin,
 Good shootin, Gar kid

 Feral, I went thursday night with the kingfisher I got from ya and put 75 in the boat, wasn't to bad for the first night out this season


----------



## pnome (Apr 18, 2010)

man that looks like it'd be fun!  Congrats!


----------



## Michael (Apr 18, 2010)

Great headshot on the shad


----------



## fishndinty (May 3, 2010)

What a shad!


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2010)

E Man , your my hero ..


----------



## Cottontail (May 3, 2010)

Congrats.!! Thats a trophy shad.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

nice shooting


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Good shoots. Eradicate the bowfins, eat the gars.


----------

